# Parents help u move into dorm??



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So there's something that sticks out in my head about move in day and move out days in dorms-its' the fact that I don't have anyone, not a friend, not a family member helping me move stuff-

When I moved in, I moved in on my own, carried my own ****, and when I move out, I'm gonna be carrying all my own ****, and taking the train alone, and that's what I want in a way, I do not want my mom anywhere near me.....but at the same time I feel isolated, alone or something when I see all these kids with their parents, while I'm walking the halls and traveling in the elevator solo, and it's not like I drive, no I'm just taking a cab to amtrak station

at least I did see a _couple _people by themselves taking their one or 2 pieces of luggage to the bus station to go to the airport, but otherwise, every time I get on the elevator or walk in the halls, it's students and their well adjusted great parents

So what about you guys? Did your parents help you move in/out of the dorm? And how was it? Were you more at ease with the support of your parents there, did you still have SA, or did you not want them there at at all?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

My mom was always there, and it kind of embarrassed me because I saw a lot of people moving in by themselves or with friends and roommates. I would have preferred she not be there, at least after the first time. At least she didn't make embarrassing little jokes like she does when we go other places >.<

I don't really care, now. 95% of the time I don't get embarrassed by my mom, or only just annoyed.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I had to get to college on the train by myself. I had one duffel bag of stuff with me when I moved into a dorm freshman year. My roommate was the son of a rich doctor from conn. He had his parents help him move in and they had a ton of stuff.

It was almost comedic how his half of the room was had so much stuff and my side was barren. I wish I had a picture of that room.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

are us three the only ones who've ever attended college and lived in a dorm in the history of socialanxietysupport.com??


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

My parents helped me move in and out. I found myself feeling more comfortable when they were around, mainly because they're both very confident and it sort of reminds me that its ok not to give a crap about others opinions. 4 out of the 5 people in my flat had their parents there too so i think its kinda common.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That's odd... I'm having a really hard time remembering who helped me move in. Somone should start a thread on memory supression cause I have lots of that. If I were to guess, I think it was my brother or my mom who helped me move in. Or my dad? Now moving out is something I remember well. I _never_ went down into the commons area, and when it came time to move out, I was forced to go down & completely embarass myself. I moved out by myself. I don't care to go into it anymore than that.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My parents helped. I saw a lot of parents helping their kids move in both years I lived in dorms. Never really an issue.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My parents helped move me in. I wanted them to leave as soon as possible, though, because I was pretty stressed out about the whole thing.


----------

